# To Fe users: What are some positives about Fi users?



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Using Fe in this world has it's obvious benefits. In fact, most people are secretly jealous of you hence the silly hatred of ESFJs on the forum. ENFJs get some slack because of their Ni I guess. It comes naturally to you and I would love that trait!


Is there anything you admire about Fi? Or Fi users?

Why yes...I am fishing for compliments.

:kitteh:


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

Fi users seem very understanding. In situations where I am likely to have sympathy for just the victim, they're feeling for everyone. It seems like this goes hand-in-hand with their quickness to forgive (also something I admire).

Fi users can also be very principled people. They live by their inner moral code, even when that's not popular with the majority.


----------



## lawof23 (Jul 25, 2014)

Fi can get a hard time, sure. Let's start the bidding where I see it ...

(i) it'd be grand to have any real, clear, definite, conscious idea of what your own values and feelings are, as opposed to just having to go the long way round and "test it out" by interacting with other people. Internal Feeling data is fuzzy and dark compared with the warm colourful world of other people, and that's a definite 'downside' of preference for Fe.

(ii) wouldn't it be nice to stick to your own principles all the time without worrying about the impact they have on other people, and to avoid being continually at risk of falling into social roles out of politeness rather than conviction (and then potentially feeling guilty or frustrated later for having just gone with the crowd)? I expect it would be helpful, at least sometimes, to be more straightforwardly able to stand your ground in an environment of negative external feeling.

Any good to you?


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Ugh. I have a deep sort of envy for Fi actually which developed as I got older. Two of my closest friends are Fi dominants. 

There is a sort of sturdiness that I respect. Take middle school, there were countless times were my ISFP friend would sort of get... left out. The rest of my crowd would find her maybe too boring or wouldn't have much to talk to her about (I would always sort of attempt to glue everyone together and make sure everyone was having fun, I never wanted to pick sides so it would end up me and her against them, but maybe I really should have. I should have stood up for her more and called out on their bull). Despite all of this she refused to change for anyone. She was herself back then and she is herself now and has been the most reliable friend I have (despite not necessarily being able to relate to her as well and occasionally being frustrated by her behavior). But I never had to worry about her switching sides, I know where she stands and where she will stand. Meanwhile I can't do this as well and after sort of realizing this I've been trying to become a lot more reliable for her. 

But I think Fi dominants can make some of the most genuine and meaningful friends.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

lawof23 said:


> Fi can get a hard time, sure. Let's start the bidding where I see it ...
> 
> (i) it'd be grand to have any real, clear, definite, conscious idea of what your own values and feelings are, as opposed to just having to go the long way round and "test it out" by interacting with other people. Internal Feeling data is fuzzy and dark compared with the warm colourful world of other people, and that's a definite 'downside' of preference for Fe.
> 
> ...


Hmm, yes but it's not always that easy to show your Fi, over time you learn to mask in it various ways. Then after a while, you are like "f it, too much energy...like me/hate me I don't care anymore" (even though we really do care, it's just too hard to fake it). I would think Fe comes as naturally to Fe doms as Fi does to Fi doms. I wasn't aware that happened with Fe, I thought they inherently had that instinct to follow social norms so there wasnt much cognitive dissonance.

Thank you


----------



## lawof23 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'll let the Fe-doms tell you about being Fe-dominant. "Inherently" I am the full of the endless reflective depths of Ni, and Fe is how I assimilate with "your human culture" whilst secretly reporting back to the mothership.

Don't get me wrong, I don't "have" to go with the flow - I'm just very _aware_ of "what the flow is" and conscious that going "with" it is usually the easiest way to behave, and then on occasion can feel a bit wimpy about not 'standing up' for what I believe in more sometimes.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

@O_o
What's your type?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

According to my book of "moral facts" nothing. In fact there is nothing in this book because "moral facts" don't exist according to the author who is me.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

uncertain said:


> @__
> What's your type?


For a significant amount of time I was certain about ENTP (and honestly, it's the type I'm still most certain about. It's the safe type for me.) But recently I have begun to question the order. I'm considering possible IxFJ. 

why?


----------



## Octavian (Nov 24, 2013)

There's a photo from the WWII era of a man refusing to hail Hitler.










That image has always reminded me of Fi. What I admire most about the function is the nonconformity and audacity of it. A million people could try forcing it to do something it didn't believe in and it would flip them all off with no fear whatsoever. 

Also the loyalty. Their allegiance is not easily earned but when it is, it lasts for life. An INFP is 1 of 3 people that I truly trust.


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

I love how they unintentionally make you think they hate you but then you quietly see the positive changes taking place quickly and lasting longer which is evident in their approaches and decisions in life. They can be very deeply thoughtful, but they won't say it. It makes me smile:blushed:.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm jealous of Fi doms. They go against the grain effortlessly. I'm constantly conflicted between going against the grainand fighting for what's "right" or choosing to squash my true identity or desires to fit in or not break the peace. "I want to wear this top, but it's eccentric and doesn't conform to conventional tastes. Are people going to find me unapproachable if I wear this?" "Should I stand up against these racist and sexist comments and stand up for this bullied kid or just sink quietly in my chair, undetectable and translucent to keep the peace?" I've encountered bullied people so many times and have wanted to stand up against the predators, but keep my trap shut. It's a horrible feeling to witness yourself allowing injustice to serve when you know you could prevent it. This is when I wish I had better developed Fi.

I find as I get older, I care less about what others think. I still dress 
"appropriately" in certain circumstances (sometimes it's vital) but other times I'm like "fuck it" and dress extremely eccentric. When I was little I had some heart garland and turned it into a headband. Everyone laughed at how I looked like Valentine's day. I took it personally and threw it out. I wouldn't do such a thing now, even if the thoughts still linger. 

I also agree with @Windblownhair. Fi doesn't confine itself to an established set of what's appropriate and is in some ways more accepting than Fe for that reason. It's when an individual commits an act that goes against the pre-established right versus wrong dichotomy that Fi rears it's ugly head. You'll find the Fi type snapping against said hypothetical person and even reconsidering the value of said relationship. Fe is probably more loyal in this regard.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Octavian said:


> There's a photo from the WWII era of a man refusing to hail Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but what about when Hitler took over and went against established authority? Is that Fi too? Taliban? Going against the crowd isn't Fi. Hitler had more audacity than that guy too. ESTP INFJ and ISTP are the ultimate rebel/nonconformist types imo. They don't use Fi.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 24, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Yeah, but what about when Hitler took over and went against established authority? Is that Fi too? Taliban? Going against the crowd isn't Fi.


Hitler rallied an entire country around a collective cause. His politics were centered around a very Fe-centric notion. Fi by contrast "goes against the established authority" not for an _alternative_ collective cause, but to defend or exercise their _personal_ values. It's not the action, it's the reasoning behind it.

How random to throw the Taliban in there but if you want to talk their ideology it congregates around Si / Fe concepts.



> Hitler had more audacity than that guy too.


And that somehow makes Fe less conformity oriented I'm assuming. Profound.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Yeah, but what about when Hitler took over and went against established authority? Is that Fi too? Taliban? Going against the crowd isn't Fi. Hitler had more audacity than that guy too.


There was already rampant anti-semitism going on in Germany (among other places) and Hitler capitalized on that and told his sheeplings what they felt deep inside. More of an opportunist than a brave, fearless audacious man. He knew who his audience well and was a terrific manipulator, he told people what they wanted to hear. Fe gets its strength with numbers.

Going against the crowd is very Fi my friend, and much more risky because Fi is fighting for their own subjective values no matter what the majority thinks. 

Hitler was so brave...even up until the end :dry:

Why use Hitler as an example when there were people like Martin Luther King or Ghandi, who in my opinion, were much more audacious Fe-users.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

No way, Fi is very desirable I think. 

The sincereness and depth is really desirable to me. I'm a fan of Fi.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

MelanieM said:


> There was already rampant anti-semitism going on in Germany (among other places) and Hitler capitalized on that and told his sheeplings what they felt deep inside. More of an opportunist than a brave, fearless audacious man. He knew who his audience well and was a terrific manipulator, he told people what they wanted to hear. Fe gets its strength with numbers.
> 
> Going against the crowd is very Fi my friend, and much more risky because Fi is fighting for their own subjective values no matter what the majority thinks.
> 
> ...


Hitler was already used, and I think he is Fe. Hitler went down with the ship. Like the guys on 911. 

The strongest Fe user is Charlie Sheen. Nobody goes against the crowd more than him. He does it with Fe. This guy has gone broke a bunch of times, blown huge opportunities, been involved in sex and drug scandals forever. But he always bounces back. With Fe. He doesn't care. He does what he wants to do. Like Donald Trump.

What happens when Sheen goes on TV? They say, "You did X!" "Winning!" That is Fe vs Fe. Cuz they are saying that X is bad, and Sheen says, X is what I want to do. Which is true! He is winning. Because he does what he wants, so he always wins. And he does. Trump too. They look like morons but they always bounce back, and never change. That is standing up against the crowd. Madonna too. Fe wants to prove the environment wrong. It is strong against the crowd. Because Fe knows the difference between what society says they value, and what they really do. So people try to shame Sheen, but he is rich and doing what he wants. You can't control the guy.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Hitler was already used, and I think he is Fe. Hitler went down with the ship. Like the guys on 911.
> 
> The strongest Fe user is Charlie Sheen. Nobody goes against the crowd more than him. He does it with Fe. This guy has gone broke a bunch of times, blown huge opportunities, been involved in sex and drug scandals forever. But he always bounces back. With Fe. He doesn't care. He does what he wants to do. Like Donald Trump.
> 
> What happens when Sheen goes on TV? They say, "You did X!" "Winning!" That is Fe vs Fe. Cuz they are saying that X is bad, and Sheen says, X is what I want to do. Which is true! He is winning. Because he does what he wants, so he always wins. And he does. Trump too. They look like morons but they always bounce back, and never change. That is standing up against the crowd. Madonna too. Fe wants to prove the environment wrong. It is strong against the crowd. Because Fe knows the difference between what society says they value, and what they really do. So people try to shame Sheen, but he is rich and doing what he wants. You can't control the guy.


Charlie Sheen and Donald Trump are hardly feelers at all. Charlie Sheen is rich and famous, if he was an ugly, poor regular Joe he'd be nothing. He capitalizes on his craziness to get attention. He also has a famous father that got him into the biz. 

Donald Trump uses Fe??? It's prob his 3rd function and that isn't the same as a Fe-Dom or Fe-Aux. He uses his money and power to coerce or scare people. 

Are you trolling or being serious? I hope it's the former...

Also, this thread is about praising Fi...not Fe. Is this your unconventional way of doing so? Nice work.

So far you have used Hitler, Charlie Sheen and Donald Trump in your quest to prove Fe has balls...


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Hitler was already used, and I think he is Fe. Hitler went down with the ship. Like the guys on 911.
> 
> The strongest Fe user is Charlie Sheen. Nobody goes against the crowd more than him. He does it with Fe. This guy has gone broke a bunch of times, blown huge opportunities, been involved in sex and drug scandals forever. But he always bounces back. With Fe. He doesn't care. He does what he wants to do. Like Donald Trump.
> 
> What happens when Sheen goes on TV? They say, "You did X!" "Winning!" That is Fe vs Fe. Cuz they are saying that X is bad, and Sheen says, X is what I want to do. Which is true! He is winning. Because he does what he wants, so he always wins. And he does. Trump too. They look like morons but they always bounce back, and never change. That is standing up against the crowd. Madonna too. Fe wants to prove the environment wrong. It is strong against the crowd. Because Fe knows the difference between what society says they value, and what they really do. So people try to shame Sheen, but he is rich and doing what he wants. You can't control the guy.


Anyone can be a rebel, but like @Octavian said, the intention behind it can be very different. When I look at Charlie Sheen going "duh, winning!" on TV, I don't think, "He is fighting for a cause he believes in." I just see a guy basically giving fuck-all about what people think and using that no-fucks-given attitude to have himself a rip-roarin good time with society. 

In my experience, Fi-driven people usually have deep-set convictions about why they're being rebellious and they can actually be pretty passive and unassuming, until you step on one of their convictions. I'm pretty sure rebelliousness in Fe types is often more just to make a point, or because "I feel like it right now and no shits given if you oppose me."

Like that example of the Fe types who are told "you should/shouldn't dress/act in X way" and they go "alright, I'm going to do it doubly so now, just to make a point." I think the Fi type in that situation would be more inclined to just shrug and ignore, only openly resisting if significantly pressured. Whereas the Fe types feel the need to prove to the world that they are in control of themselves, perhaps because they are missing that deep-set, brick-wall conviction that is spoken so highly of in Fi-driven people.

In a nutshell, what I'm sort of saying:
Fe - Rebellion with an audience
Fi - Rebelling silently in a room - audience entirely unnecessary


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

MelanieM said:


> Charlie Sheen and Donald Trump are hardly feelers at all. Charlie Sheen is rich and famous, if he was an ugly, poor regular Joe he'd be nothing. He capitalizes on his craziness to get attention. He also has a famous father that got him into the biz.
> 
> Donald Trump uses Fe??? It's prob his 3rd function and that isn't the same as a Fe-Dom or Fe-Aux. He uses his money and power to coerce or scare people.
> 
> ...


That just proves my point. Those guys are pariahs. It's like what Churchill said, "You have enemies? Good. It means you stood up for something once in your life." Not saying their causes were just, but they stood up against others. Against odds. 

These guys are using Fe, like I use Ti. It is very important. Donald Trump relies on others investing in him. He has a good reputation. You wouldn't know it by watching the news. Warren Buffett too. He knows reputation is everything. These guys are very psychological. Trump can say ridiculous things, because it is money that really backs him. Because he is good with it. 

You are trying to shame me by using Hitler and Sheen. I don't care. They don't either. That is why they are so big. You can't just shame people, and expect it to always work. Go after my argument, not me or ethics.

There is rampant creationism going on in the United States. Does that mean Te supports it? Te is not going with what authority, or facts say blindly. It doesn't go on consensus. It goes on facts. Consensus is often against facts. Te does not care. Te cares about what is really true, not what others say. That is Fe, too. Te wants results in the environment. Fe too.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

MelanieM said:


> Charlie Sheen and Donald Trump are hardly feelers at all. Charlie Sheen is rich and famous, if he was an ugly, poor regular Joe he'd be nothing. He capitalizes on his craziness to get attention. He also has a famous father that got him into the biz.
> 
> Donald Trump uses Fe??? It's prob his 3rd function and that isn't the same as a Fe-Dom or Fe-Aux. He uses his money and power to coerce or scare people.
> 
> ...


Fe have balls. Its just not stupid. Why are you judging peoples worth? Why are you playing god, why are you so judgmental about money? And why are you so insultive and mean? You are probably not a Fe user.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

FearAndTrembling said:


> There is rampant creationism going on in the United States. Does that mean Te supports it? Te is not going with what authority, or facts say blindly. It doesn't go on consensus. It goes on facts. Consensus is often against facts. Te does not care. Te cares about what is really true, not what others say. That is Fe, too. Te wants results in the environment. Fe too.


Personally I think the take on functions are too narrowminded in this thread.
The problem with evaluating any function is that to do so you have to abandon your type stance.
Why is Fi more valuable than Fe?
The answer is that it isnt, it is just different.
There is no right or wrong just different stances on how to filter the world.
The sorry truth is that either you step on the people who embody your shadow or they step on you.
You can't have it both ways.

Trying to point to positives in the other comes down to seeing them get success/leverage.
You secretly wish you could get those results, 
but you know that you would despise yourself if you ever went there.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Fi can be, if the person is mature, the kindest. They can be the most dedicated friends. But when they are not reached maturity, some never do, they can go around hurting other people. Fi is never seen so one must judge Fi user from their Te function really. And Se or Ne of course. A mature Fi can express greatness, purity in feeling.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

hornet said:


> Personally I think the take on functions are too narrowminded in this thread.
> The problem with evaluating any function is that to do so you have to abandon your type stance.
> Why is Fi more valuable than Fe?
> The answer is that it isnt, it is just different.
> ...



Fi and Fe. Its the same process but internally or externally based. One could argue that the external is more correct and that the internal can be very very very blind and wrong.



hornet said:


> Trying to point to positives in the other comes down to seeing them get success/leverage.
> You secretly wish you could get those results,
> but you know that you would despise yourself if you ever went there.


What does that mean?


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Captain Mclain said:


> Fi and Fe. Its the same process but internally or externally based. One could argue that the external is more correct and that the internal can be very very very blind and wrong.


Cause what? The outside view is of greater value?
Who gets to decide that an inner or outer process has greater value?
Ahhh the automatic bias of your Jungian type jumps right out of the closet doesn't it? :wink:
You could argue it, but I could argue that the outer view is equally blind.
Just being in reaction all day long.
All you are doing here is using your functions to elevate your own perspective.
Still caught in the matrix, like we all are.
Only difference is that you are not inclined towards equality, you always try to get on top.
So when someone tried to put it on equal terms you couldn't help yourself
and had to interject a little superiority in there.
Just had to argue the case of being more important, better, wiser, stronger, whatever.
From my stance that is viewed as pretty petty.
But hey, I'm just using my inner standard and holding you accountable on a level you could never live up to.
I still have to do it, I call you out and potentialy make you and your kin my enemy.
Thank God for the internet, where we can discuss our petty differences,
and agree that we will let each other be, but that we will use what we learn to ruin some other guys day.
Cause if you want to be free, someones party somewhere need to be derailed.
I'd rather it not be my party.



> What does that mean?


Well it assumes you are familiar with the jungian shadow.
That place you never went, the road not taken.
Your unconcious knows it is there, but it has been devalued.
You envy the result of doing what you never did.
Maybe you give it a name, like individualism.
Then you could perhaps praise that quality.
However when you find out what it entails you are less entused.
Cause you would never condone that sort of stance towards the world.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Captain Mclain said:


> Fe have balls. Its just not stupid. Why are you judging peoples worth? Why are you playing god, why are you so judgmental about money? And why are you so insultive and mean? You are probably not a Fe user.


Exactly. I was actually just watching Sheen. I honestly never paid attention to this whole fiasco, but I was right. He said, "winning" is being himself, and proving the naysayers wrong. There is no inbetween. He must win, because he must be who he is. He will flatten anybody in the way. It is wrath. 

Because these guys are basically FEing him up. But Sheen knows that Fe is just who is stronger in the environment. Like Jordan and the ref. The ref is strong there, and can be your pawn or your enemy. These reporters are basically saying, "You are going against the values of society. We know better." Which disarms many people. Not stronger Fe. Because these reporters think they have the moral weight of the world behind them. Sheen knows it is just him vs that reporter. It is a show. He has his own values. He wins by sticking to them.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

hornet said:


> Cause what? The outside view is of greater value?
> Who gets to decide that an inner or outer process has greater value?
> Ahhh the automatic bias of your Jungian type jumps right out of the closet doesn't it? :wink:
> You could argue it, but I could argue that the outer view is equally blind.
> ...


I did never give any function worth.





hornet said:


> Well it assumes you are familiar with the jungian shadow.
> That place you never went, the road not taken.
> Your unconcious knows it is there, but it has been devalued.
> You envy the result of doing what you never did.
> ...


I don't feel much envy what I know of. Very rarely I feel feelings like that. I don't judge people that way, for their worth and what they are worth. I really do not. So how can I feel envy?


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm feeling a lot of heat building up in this thread, but I can't say whether it's worth a lock or not.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Captain Mclain said:


> One could argue that the external is more correct


Stating the outer to be more correct gives it worth.
Correct is a positive statment, forcing a negative view upon it's opposite uncorrect.



> I don't feel much envy what I know of. Very rarely I feel feelings like that. I don't judge people that way, for their worth and what they are worth. I really do not. So how can I feel envy?


I see.
Blame the english language for this misunderstanding.
It is a derail anway.
So I'm not even gonna try to fix it.
Burn baby burn! :angry:


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

well, it just goes to show that fe isn't always socially considerate e.g obstructing this thread. don't forget those who did were ni doms and had auxiliary fe, not dominant fe = fe fail.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

For some reasons, they are really really good to make me understand what I feel. They have everything more clear when it's time to talk about feelings.

They also judge less, they are not afraid of "anything", they don't give a shit if they are the only ones against something. I admire that.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

FearAndTrembling said:


> You see a society trying to control him. But he thwarts it. They are trying to control his life. What is more important than your destiny?
> 
> I am glad you brought that up, because it is the opposite. Fi is a fronrunner, and needs the audience behind them. I can argue with ten people at once, and only back myself.
> 
> ...


Yes, there is rebelling, sitting in a room. Sorry, but you're just dead wrong on that point. Perhaps you are taking the word "rebel" too literally in this context.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

oraphel said:


> I'm feeling a lot of heat building up in this thread, but I can't say whether it's worth a lock or not.


There's quite a bit of people taking the thread too seriously, unfortunately. A thread that started with the OP half-jokingly saying, "Why yes...I am fishing for compliments."

Fe is getting dragged into the mix, when it's not even the topic of discussion. And some people are acting like this is the end-all of function discussions, when it's mostly just casual ego-stroking. It's all rather silly. If the goal is to be fair and balanced, someone should have just made a companion thread for Fe directed at Fi users.

In fact, I may go do that...


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

I love Fi's conviction. I love that when they do something, it's because they wanted to do it. 
They empathize instead of sympathizing. Beautiful to watch.


----------



## Kyusaku (Mar 18, 2014)

I think people have missed the points of @FearAndTrembling @Captain Mclain which aren't derogatory to Fi and their users. Like all introverted functions, they can be highly unpractical because their focus is personal. Just like Te doms are seen as highly practical (think Napoleon as ENTJ for example), Fe is more practical too, because it is concerned by objectivity and general consensus. People wrongly associate conformity with lack of integrity. You can say one thing and believe something else entirely, in certain situation that kind of behavior can be highly sensible. 

I wish Fi and Fe doms wouldn't bash themselves so often (just like Ti and Te for that matter). As an INFP I might be highly unpractical, but that's why I can count on other types to give me insights into those cognitive blind spots I have. My Fi has a value of its own, it's mine and I get to choose what gets to influence it or not. It is like a comfort zone to which I can retreat when that general consensus doesn't make sense anymore. That's our value as Fi, because we can share that safe zone with others. INFPs and ISFPs aren't the idealists and artists for nothing after all ! roud:


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> That just proves my point. Those guys are pariahs. It's like what Churchill said, "You have enemies? Good. It means you stood up for something once in your life." Not saying their causes were just, but they stood up against others. Against odds.
> 
> These guys are using Fe, like I use Ti. It is very important. Donald Trump relies on others investing in him. He has a good reputation. You wouldn't know it by watching the news. Warren Buffett too. He knows reputation is everything. These guys are very psychological. Trump can say ridiculous things, because it is money that really backs him. Because he is good with it.
> 
> ...


I apologize if you feel that I'm "shaming" you, that was not my intent. I just don't agree with your examples and think you are missing my point, as well as not replying to my OP. You are trying to express why Fe is brave. In my first post I mentioned that I thought Fe was more valuable over Fi in this world and I simply asked Fe-users (or anyone really) what they admired about Fi-users.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Captain Mclain said:


> Fe have balls. Its just not stupid. Why are you judging peoples worth? Why are you playing god, why are you so judgmental about money? And why are you so insultive and mean? You are probably not a Fe user.


I don't think Fe is stupid at all, please read my OP. I can judge Hitler, Trump and Sheen if I want to, does it really matter what I think in the grand scheme of things? I am not sure how I am playing God or being judgmental about money, you do not know me. 

You are correct, for the most part I don't rely on Fe as much as Fi.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

oraphel said:


> I'm feeling a lot of heat building up in this thread, but I can't say whether it's worth a lock or not.


That wasn't my intent. I expressed my respect for Fe and asked what others admired about Fi...then stuff happened.


----------



## VinnyCrow (Oct 21, 2014)

I just wanted to say a quick thank you to MelanieM for making this thread, and to everyone who contributed their kind thoughts. I'm not an Fi-dom, but it's still an important part of who I am, even to the point of being the core element of my life goals. Despite this, it seems INTJs get very little appreciation or even acknowledgement of their Fi, and if it is acknowledged, it's typically in a negative light. Yes, it's not as strong being a tertiary function, but that doesn't make it bad in every sense, incapable of healthiness and balance, or outright nonexistent.

Maybe this thread was only meant for Fi-doms or auxiliary, but it was encouraging for me to read nonetheless. Thank you again.

If I may add something supportive for Fe users, I would say I greatly admire their ability to perceive and work with other's emotions; that innate sense of harmony and understanding is beautifully mysterious and very much needed in our world. I think I'm impressed by F types overall simply because they have a skill set that does not come naturally to me, and I enjoy seeing how everyone is suited to different things.


----------

